

Running React JSX with CoffeeScript w/o any extra tools + JSFiddle Forks - fka
http://blog.fatihak.in/running-react-js-jsx-with-coffeescript-without-any-extra-tools-and-jsfiddle-hello-worlds/

======
weddpros
Brilliant! Thanks for sharing that tip! Now I know I'll use React! My only
pain point was I'm using CoffeeScript. You made my day!

~~~
fka
Thank you! That's why I'll use React, too.

